# My first lever machine



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm looking to upgrade my Sage Barista Express to a new espresso machine, and I've decided a lever machine would be great for me. I love the retro look and I enjoy the thought of getting getting physically involved in the process beyond just "pressing a button".

My budget is around £1,500 to include the machine plus a new grinder. That means my choices are fairly limited, and I've narrowed it down to the following:

1. La Pavoni professional (well within budget but manual lever rather than spring lever, so steep learning curve)

2. Fracino Retro Lever single group (I like the fact it's made in Britain, but this would really stretch the budget)

3. Bezzera Strega (seems great value for what it is... Is there something I'm missing??)

Just wondered if anyone here can help to guide me on the differences between the three machines, which one would suit me best, and whether there's another option I've missed.

I'm a typical home user making two or three espressos per day, plus occasional milk drinks for friends. I don't want to plumb it in so need a machine with a water tank. And given the small number of coffees I'm making, I'd prefer something that doesn't take too long to heat up.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Another option would be the Londinium Vectis when it becomes available.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@danielbird193What is that makes you want to go down the lever route as the three options you have quoted are very different from each other?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

iroko said:


> Another option would be the Londinium Vectis when it becomes available.


 I'm quite interested to see this when it becomes available.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm quite interested to see this when it becomes available.


 Hopefully soon.


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> @danielbird193What is that makes you want to go down the lever route as the three options you have quoted are very different from each other?


 I think it's partly aesthetics (lever machines just look so cool!) as well as being able to control the pre-infusion and shot pressure for a better "connection" to the process. I'm not sure of a better way to describe it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well there are many options you could consider, the new odyssey machine looks super interesting and the londinium mentioned should also be a decent option.

Of those you have mentioned, the fracino is a no go as it is plumb in only. The La pavoni is a good starter machine and with modifications can produce great espresso, find a good used one and add the ppk and bong isolator and let the fun commence.

The strega is liked by many and will give you good results, although you need to learn the pull technique to get the best from it.

You could also consider getting a good used machine, which could open up more options


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

iroko said:


> Hopefully soon.


 Perhaps


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks @coffeechap that's super helpful, particularly knowing that the Fracino is plumb in only.

La Pavoni is a classic and I think they look fantastic. How difficult is it to get the hang of the technique with the manual lever?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

danielbird193 said:


> Thanks @coffeechap that's super helpful, particularly knowing that the Fracino is plumb in only.
> 
> La Pavoni is a classic and I think they look fantastic. How difficult is it to get the hang of the technique with the manual lever?


 It really is not that hard, I would get the PPK which makes the learning curve a whole lot less steep.


----------

